# Engine Misfiring



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Gasoline engine? Maybe a cracked piston.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What's the code?

Could be plugs. Coil.


----------



## chilehed (Sep 3, 2020)

@nocola If you were that low on power you probably had a flashing check engine light, look for it next time you drive. If it happens, reduce your speed until it stops flashing or else you'll damage your catalytic converter (and possibly your engine as well). The steady light doesn't come on until the diagnostic has failed on two different key cycles.

There are any number of things that can cause a misfire, and some of them will set their own fault code. If you post what all of the stored codes are (the actual numbers: P0301, etc.) we can give you better insight, but if you don't know much about cars it'll probably be a good idea to find a reputable mechanic.


----------



## nocola (Dec 4, 2016)

The code was P0301. I took the car in to get serviced and the mechanic replaced all four of the spark plugs and the coil. He did reset the engine light and it did not go back on for a while. The engine is still loud when at idle. Just a few days ago the Engine light did come back on. I went to AutoZone and did another obd reading and the same error came up. They did suggest that I use some lucas fuel injector cleaner and after driving it for a little while the light did go back off. but when my gas was on low the engine light did come back on. I am wondering if I should use another fuel injector cleaner or just let it be.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Is there a chance you are within the powertrain warranty of 5 years or 60,000 miles? If you replaced plugs and coil packs and still have a cylinder 1 misfire code, you could do a compression check to see if cylinder 1 is lower than the other three. The symptoms can be pointing toward a cracked piston.


----------



## chilehed (Sep 3, 2020)

Could also be the injector. Try swapping two of them and see if the misfire follows it.


----------



## knightp25 (Feb 18, 2020)

Sounds like the turbo could be failing.


----------

